
Stanford pilots Intro to CS course taught in JavaScript instead of Java - danso
http://www.stanforddaily.com/2017/02/28/cs-department-updates-introductory-courses/
======
drallison
Which language to use for _Introduction to Computer Science_ shouldn't be a
big issue-- _Computer Science_ should be programming language independent. The
syllabus I envision would teach concepts independent of programming languages
(but use multiple programming languages as examples) and would begin with a
discussion of computer architectures, computer instructions sets, and assembly
language.

~~~
jimmies
I learned Intro to CS in Ada back in 2009 or something. Loved it.

I don't think it matters what language and making the language a big deal is
like making the OS choice a big deal. It never mattered and it shouldn't
matter.

------
gingerbread-man
MIT, Carnegie Mellon, Caltech, and Cornell use Python; Harvard and Princeton
use C; Berkeley uses Lisp :); Illinois and UWash use Java

It's interesting how diverse the language choices of CS101 courses are at
different universities.

------
cutler
I'm waiting for a CS101 taught in PHP.

------
teknologist
JS no. Swift or Go - yes please.

~~~
rz2k
Or Rust, or maybe F#. All interesting choices, but wouldn't it be like
choosing a company for their students?

